# Neck training



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

So I don't really put any focus on neck training , I've wanted to for a while so I decided I'd go with this neck sling , anyone use them ? Find them worth while ?

http://rosnutrition.com/ie/product/neck-sling-neoprene


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I had one a while ago more for when i was doing Judo and MMA. These days i use dead lifts and shrugs and find they work just as well


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine gets battered almost daily from grappling / clinch work. However the harnesses are good, also start bridging (Neck / Wrestlers Bridge), plenty of variations and they work a treat.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I find neck slings poor tbh HISE shrugs are great for neck/trap development IMO


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, ordered it earlier so well see how it goes


----------

